# Handypayment in Österreich



## Wembley (9 September 2005)

Ein Screenshot von DAYs Geburtstagsseite.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

http://www.philo-forum.de/philoforum/viewtopic.html?t=6749&start=25


> ich hab gehört, der bayer wäre das missing link zwischen österreicher und mensch...?


----------



## Wembley (9 September 2005)

Lieber Gast!

Das hat nun hier wirklich nichts verloren. Vielleicht surft ja der eine oder andere Österreicher hierher und der soll sich über diese neue Form der Bezahlmethode informieren und sich nicht über Österreicherwitze ärgern. Da spielst du höchstens nur dem Herrn DAY in die Hände.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2005)

@Wembley 

bleib  cool, wer sich hier informiert , weiß,  wer damit gemeint ist.  Dem Besagten 
ist eh alles wurscht...
http://www.gavagai.de/zitat/unbekannt/HHCU01.htm

cp


----------



## Wembley (12 September 2005)

Auch *Shortpay* ist in Österreich!

Zum Ablauf: Die Nummer wird zur "Rufnummernüberprüfung" eingetippt.

Es wird aber nichts überprüft, sondern man bekommt gleich eine SMS zugesandt. Währenddessen sieht man unten abgebildeten Sreenshot.



> Von 0930xxxxxxx (Anm.: Mehrwertnummer in Österreich)
> Sende jetzt eine SMS mit JA an den Absender. Dein Wochenzugang im (Anm.: jetzt muss ich scrollen) Abo bei shortpay221 wird sofort aktiviert. (10 EUR/Woche)



Infos über Abokündigung gibt es in der SMS keine. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## DAY.DE (12 September 2005)

Hat aber ganz schön lang gedauert bis ihr das entdeckt habt   

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2005)

verarschen  können wir uns selber...

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (12 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> verarschen  können wir uns selber...
> 
> cp



FRIEDEN - nicht böse sein  :bussi: 

DAY


----------



## dvill (13 September 2005)

Kein Wunder, dass die Karawane weiterzieht. Hier ist die Weide kahlgefressen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (13 September 2005)

Besagter Herr hat ja zwei Geburtstagsseiten mit identem Inhalt. Die .ag-Domain ist bei Shortpay und ist gesperrt. Die .de Domain ist bei MP und dort scheint man nicht so empfindlich zu sein. Da läuft alles wie gehabt. Man kann sich ausmalen, wohin der Traffic rennt.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## DAY.DE (13 September 2005)

Danke für den Hinweis - ist nun korrigiert !

In Summe sind es nicht 2 sondern 57 Geburtstagsdomains   

DAY


----------



## dvill (13 September 2005)

Und die Sagen gleich mit. Bitte nicht unter 300-Euro-pro-Monat einstellen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (13 September 2005)

Die kommen später dran   

Wenn Du meinst das 300 EUR nicht zu viel sind dann stelle ich auf 300 EUR um. Dachte mir zunächst das ist überteuert, aber wenn Du schon meinst dann nehme ich Deinen Ratschlag gerne an   

DAY


----------



## dvill (13 September 2005)

Ich meine, als der erste Anbieter kam und sich selbst bei ca. 100 Euro beschränkte, bestand fast die Gefahr, dass diese Abzockmasche sich länger hinzieht.

Mit 300-Euro-im-Monat ist die Abzockerei eindeutig. Da geht die Kehraus-Prozedur viel schneller.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

@dvill 

glaube nicht, dass DAY Anleitung zum Anbieten wertloser Angebote zu aberwitzigen Kosten braucht.
Da ist er schon immer Weltmeister gewesen....  

.


----------



## dvill (13 September 2005)

Das hat einen Hintergrund. Viele Abzocker weichen klammheimlich auf kleine Beutesummen aus. Bei nur 9,99 Euro pro Woche ist die Wut der Empörung weniger groß. Das droht dann fast, akzeptabel zu werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (13 September 2005)

Was sind 300 EUR beim HP im Vergleich zum DC-Dialer wo ein Monat Dialerzugang 21.600 EUR gekostet hat bzw. noch kostet. 

(30 EUR * 24 Std. * 30 Tage) = 21.600 EUR
Und der DC-Dialer mit 21.600 EUR ist mit der neuen Vefügung ja ein gültiges Zahlungsmittel !  

Beim Minutentarif kostet eine Zugang von einem Monat doch sagenhafte 86.400.- EUR !  ( 2 EUR * 60 Min * 24 Std. * 30 Tage)

Da sind ja 300 EUR mit HP wirklich ein Geschenk   

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

@dvill

laß ihn blödeln, er kann nicht anders... 

.


----------



## dvill (13 September 2005)

Wenn dem zahlenden Verbraucher dafür das Recht gewährt wird, im Kulturerbe der Menschheit zu lesen, welches er sonst umsonst tun könnte, dann hat der Ärger wenigstens den guten Zweck, dass dieser Zauber ein baldiges Ende finden wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (13 September 2005)

Weg mit Handypay y schrieb:
			
		

> @dvill
> 
> laß ihn blödeln, er kann nicht anders...
> 
> .



Ich blödle nicht herum - rechne nach !

Laut deutschen Gesetz ist es theoretisch erlaubt mit dem Dialer-Minutentarif 86.400 EUR pro Monat zu verlangen, wenn man aber 300 EUR pro Monat für ein Handy-ABO für den gleichen Content verlangt, dann steht das ganz groß in der Presse und ist pure Abzocke !

DAY


----------



## dvill (13 September 2005)

Wer alten Frauen die Handtasche klaut, muss auch damit rechnen, in der Presse zu stehen, obwohl er schneller laufen konnte.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Teleton (13 September 2005)

Nach einer Stunde Dialernutzung fliegt man über die Zwangstrennung automatisch raus. Da verlängert sich (i.d.R.) nix automatisch.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2005)

Die Frage ist , warum sind die Mindertwertanbieter erst dann auf Handypay umgestiegen,
nachdem das Dialergeschäft nach deren  Ansicht nicht mehr lukrativ zu sein schien.

Wenn Handypayaboabzocke  so viel besser läuft, warum haben sie sich von der RegTP/Netzagentur 
zu ihrem Glück zwingen lassen ...

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (13 September 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einer Stunde Dialernutzung fliegt man über die Zwangstrennung automatisch raus. Da verlängert sich (i.d.R.) nix automatisch.



Das ist mir schon klar das man rausfließt, aber ich habe auch nur "theoretisch" geschrieben ! 

Obwohl ich nun schon vielen Wochen das Handy-ABO verwende, hat bis jetzt noch keiner 30x verlängert - aber hauptsache die 300 EUR stehen immer in der Presse drinnen - als würden alle HP-ABOs 300 EUR kosten.
Das ist genauso theoretisch wie die 86.400 EUR mit dem Dialer.

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (13 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist , warum sind die Mindertwertanbieter erst dann auf Handypay umgestiegen,
> nachdem das Dialergeschäft nach deren  Ansicht nicht mehr lukrativ zu sein schien.
> 
> Wenn Handypayaboabzocke  so viel besser läuft, warum haben sie sich von der RegTP/Netzagentur
> ...



Ganz einfach, weil MP das Handy-ABO erst einen Tag vor Beginn der neuen Verfügung vorgestellt hat ! Wenn es das Handy-ABO bei MP schon früher gegeben hätte, hätten es sicher viele schon vorher verwendet.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2005)

Ach , die Standardantwort "der Herr aus Berlin ist an allem schuld".... 

Ist ja schon grob kunden-und umsatzfeindlich  erst gezwungenermaßen  darauf umzusteigen und noch 
Manpower in die Entwicklung eines neuen Teilprogrammdialers zu stecken, der dann anscheinend 
nie mehr zum Einsatz gekommen ist. Beweist keinen  unternehmerischen und planerischen Weitblick.
Sollte man auf Schadensersatz verklagen wegen entgangener Wertschöpfungen

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (13 September 2005)

*57 Geburtstagsdomains*



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> In Summe sind es nicht 2 sondern 57 Geburtstagsdomains


Wie oft  :spitz: muss man denn bei GOOGLE "blättern", bis man da endlich 'mal  :roll: auf eine stößt?


----------



## DAY.DE (13 September 2005)

*Re: 57 Geburtstagsdomains*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kannst Du lange im Google suchen bis Du da was findest. Die ganzen Domains sind KEINE suchmaschinoptimierten Domains sondern Type-In Domains und NICHT im Google gelistet   

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2005)

schlechtes Marketing, wie sollen denn dann die armen verzweifelt nach Geburtstagstipps suchenden 
Handypayopfer  die wertvollen Contents  finden?

cp

PS: Würde mich schon mal interssieren, welche das sind, soviel hab ich selbst bei gezielter Recherche nicht gefunden.
Schick mir doch mal die Liste....


----------



## DAY.DE (13 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> schlechtes Marketing, wie sollen denn dann die armen verzweifelt nach Geburtstagstipps suchenden
> Handpayopfer  die wertvollen Contents  finden?
> 
> cp
> ...



Du kennst Dich wohl überhaupt nicht mit Domains aus. TypeIn Domains sind Domains die Leute intuitiv eintippen. Das hat nichts mit schlechtem Marketing zu tun sondern bringt 10x mehr Umsatz als wenn man eine drittklassige Domain suchmaschinenoptimiert. Manche meiner Domains haben x.xxx TypeIns pro Tag ! - und das ganz OHNE Suchmaschine !

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2005)

Da muß ich dir zustimmen: in Bezug auf Dummheit und Unerfahrenheit kennst du dich sicherlich besser
aus. Das ist die Basis deines Geschäfts und daher muß diesem auch Einhalt geboten werden
diese Zielgruppe abzuzocken.

cp

PS: danke für die Antwort, das Bild ist jetzt rund...


----------



## dvill (13 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> TypeIn Domains sind Domains die Leute intuitiv eintippen.


Das ist dann so etwas ähnliches wie TappIns.

TappIns verwenden die Trapper in Kanada. Wenn ein Pelztier reintappt, kann es elendig verhungern, bis der Trapper kommt und dem armen Tier das Fell über die Ohren zieht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (13 September 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> TypeIn Domains sind Domains die Leute intuitiv eintippen. Das hat nichts mit schlechtem Marketing zu tun sondern bringt 10x mehr Umsatz als wenn man eine drittklassige Domain suchmaschinenoptimiert. Manche meiner Domains haben x.xxx TypeIns pro Tag ! - und das ganz OHNE Suchmaschine !
> DAY



Kommt drauf an, auf welche Art man "Suchmaschinenoptimierung" betreibt. Schließlich gibt es auch Partnerprogramme, bei denen entsprechende Keywords vorgeschlagen werden, und diese Keywords packt man auf Doorway-Pages, die nur zum Verbrennen da sind. Das sind dann die Seiten, die die Suchmaschinen vermüllen. Ob sowas der Projektbetreiber selber macht oder einer seiner Webmaster bzw. "Partner", ist dann schon egal.

Aber kommen wir doch zum Thema zurück: Was sagt das über die Seriösität einer Handypay-Firma aus, wenn sie eine "Rufnummernüberprüfung" ankündigt und bzw. die Gültigkeit einer Nummer checken will, wenn die beschriebenen Vorgänge in diesem Sinne nicht stattfinden?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt drauf an, auf welche Art man "Suchmaschinenoptimierung" betreibt. Schließlich gibt es auch Partnerprogramme, bei denen entsprechende Keywords vorgeschlagen werden, und diese Keywords packt man auf Doorway-Pages, die nur zum Verbrennen da sind.


So viel Mühe macht er sich gar nicht , das läuft viel primitiver ab 


			
				Handypayer schrieb:
			
		

> Du kennst Dich wohl überhaupt nicht mit Domains aus. TypeIn Domains sind Domains die Leute intuitiv eintippen


inklusive  der Tippfehler, Verdreher  und Kombinationen mit  anderen Wörtern wie Sprueche,  Gedichte, Spiele  usw 
da sind  noch endlos Kombinationen denkbar, alles auf Unerfahrenheit und Überrumplung abgestimmt...

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (13 September 2005)

Ja das stimmt so einigermaßen. Ich habe lieber meine xxx.xxx TypeIns/Tag und muss mich nicht für eine Suchmaschinenoptimierung anstrengen und befürchten das mich Google rausschmeißt. Echte TypeIns sind jeden Tag da ohne das ich dafür was machen muss   

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2005)

Es ist schon beeindruckend und  abstoßend zugleich jemanden zu erleben,  der so hemmungslos
 und voll  Stolz geschwellter Brust   damit bramarbasiert    unerfahrene  User zu überrumpeln und  übertölpeln. 
Was anders ist das nicht, das Wort dafür verkneife ich mir, das würde eh editiert werden...

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (13 September 2005)

Ich kann Dich aber beruhigen das ich die meisten meiner TypeIn Domains nicht für Partnerprogramme mit Handypayment sondern für andere Projekte verwende die dem User KEIN GELD kosten (z.B. Domain-Parking)

DAY


----------



## Wembley (13 Oktober 2005)

Heute Mittag konnte man in Österreich noch Abos zu 4 Euro pro Tag abschließen.

Heute Abend habe ich kein einziges Handypay-Bezahlfenster mehr gefunden. Höchstens Umleitungen zu Pay by Call bzw. die Möglichkeit per Lastschrift zu bezahlen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Wembley (16 Oktober 2005)

Nun ja, seit Freitag abend sind sie wieder da, die Handypay-Fenster und natürlich mit Abo. Allerdings lässt sich hektisches Treiben bei den Fensterl-Machern nicht leugnen. Ja und einer scheint offenbar die Zahlungsart (es gibt ja noch andere wie z.B. Lastschrift) vom verwendeten Browser abhängig zu machen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------

